# SMS spamming [30123]



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein schweres problem, vor circa 3 Tagen habe ich mir aus dummheit einen Klingelton herunter geladen, und nun bekomme ich jeden Tag 5 - 10 Spamm SMS's wie:

Ich habe für dich Bilder Hinterlegt, schreibe JEZT an die 30123 etc. etc.

Nun habe ich mehr darüber herausgefunden:

Anbieter: 3United Deutschland GmbH
Wexstraße 26
20355 Hamburg

Aber was soll ich jezt machen, das das Aufhört, meine Sim Karte Zerstören will ich ja auch nicht


----------

